# Heirloom seed source (Heirloom Acres)



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I just ran across this website and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? They seem to have reasonable prices and I am trying to switch over to open pollinated seeds and saving seeds to be more prepared. Thanks.

Heirloom Acres Seeds - Online Catalog, Groups


----------



## alergyfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Seeds of Change Homepage

Is what I have used for years.

Seed Savers Exchange

- FREE Seed Savers Exchange - Trade, Swap & Sell Seeds for FREE! HeriloomSeedSwap.com

Seed Savers, Seed Exchanges, Seed Societies


----------

